# Hitachi MP 4110 Good for Metro ?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Grant Laird said:


> Hello. I am putting together pieces for my first conversion, a 94 Geo Metro.
> Low speed, short trips, using LA 48 volt or 60 volt system.
> 
> I have the opportunity to purchase this Hitachi 48 volt motor.
> ...


You can connect a 12 Volt battery and check rotation direction. It can be reversed, but not easily. Internal modifications are required. Also, see this thread for some info: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/matching-motor-donor-car-88069p2.html


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

major said:


> You can connect a 12 Volt battery and check rotation direction. It can be reversed, but not easily. Internal modifications are required. Also, see this thread for some info: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/matching-motor-donor-car-88069p2.html


Thanks Major for linking these threads. Grant wants to do a 48 volt conversion. I'm taking your advice from the other thread and going to use the larger motor (I want a larger car anyway). I'm trying to put together a package for him since I thought this motor would be a good candidate for his Metro. I'm thinking he would want a good size motor if he is only running at 48 volts. The motor is ccw rotation so rotates clockwise when viewing from the rear, should be right.
Anyway, I'm offering him the pump motor along with the traction controller(c/w wiring diagrams), contactors, switches, throttle, wire harness and some batteries as a package. 

I would like to confirm one thing though. I'm thinking that he should be able to run the pump motor just fine with the traction controller, by eliminating the fwd/rev contactors. I'm thinking that he may not be able to utilize the field weakening function, but otherwise it should be okay. Does that sound right? I want to help him out, not sell him a bunch of incompatible parts.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

puddleglum said:


> Thanks Major for linking these threads. Grant wants to do a 48 volt conversion. I'm taking your advice from the other thread and going to use the larger motor (I want a larger car anyway). I'm trying to put together a package for him since I thought this motor would be a good candidate for his Metro. I'm thinking he would want a good size motor if he is only running at 48 volts. The motor is ccw rotation so rotates clockwise when viewing from the rear, should be right.
> Anyway, I'm offering him the pump motor along with the traction controller(c/w wiring diagrams), contactors, switches, throttle, wire harness and some batteries as a package.
> 
> I would like to confirm one thing though. I'm thinking that he should be able to run the pump motor just fine with the traction controller, by eliminating the fwd/rev contactors. I'm thinking that he may not be able to utilize the field weakening function, but otherwise it should be okay. Does that sound right? I want to help him out, not sell him a bunch of incompatible parts.


No guarantees, but it should work. You would lose field weakening, but no big deal. And if it is in fact compound wound, it can still work on a controller intended for a series motor. It isn't ideal, but can work. I've been using a compound motor on a Curtis series motor controller on my yard tractor for going on 20 years


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, Always appreciate your advice.


----------

